# Stealth SCROG roof operation



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

hello fellow stoners


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2010)

subcribed man been a long time since i see a cheetah grow lol. Good luk man >>>>>>>>


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 14, 2010)

Ill be watching.


----------



## defcomexperiment (Jul 14, 2010)

scribed, that's a bad ass idea as long as it's easily accessible...


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

update! its now time to wait for them beautiful plants to grooooooow!


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> Ill be watching.





defcomexperiment said:


> scribed, that's a bad ass idea as long as it's easily accessible...


 cheers guys! cheetah is back


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2010)

YAY i rember ur first grow all thoses years ago man lool, ill have a lok see if i can find one of ya pics on my pc lol.


----------



## tuxedotoker (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice, really good idea!


----------



## purplehazin (Jul 15, 2010)

That's ingenious; here's some rep for ya!


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 15, 2010)

thanks guys i love it too >>>


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> YAY i rember ur first grow all thoses years ago man lool, ill have a lok see if i can find one of ya pics on my pc lol.


 i remember it too  the pics are still here in my "cheetah2007" profile


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 15, 2010)

what strains yah runnin?


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 15, 2010)

1x SS sensi skunk, 2x ak47 sec generation, 1x Nirvana Papaya. actually, the plants looks much better with naked human eyes then on those photos ive posted


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 15, 2010)

so, still one month in veg. hope this plants will fill the net.


----------



## kronicsmurf (Jul 15, 2010)

wow thats a new twist to stealth  + reps


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 15, 2010)

haha, thanks mate.


----------



## honkeytown (Jul 15, 2010)

wow woo wee wah....very nice...very nice!


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 15, 2010)

thanks buddy, long time no see


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 15, 2010)

heres a lil update fellas >>> 
first pic-sensi skunk; sec and fourth- ak47; third pic- papaya.


----------



## mr west (Jul 16, 2010)

So basicly they have to finish off on the roof yeah ? whats the weather like in october in Bulgaria?


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 16, 2010)

mr west said:


> So basicly they have to finish off on the roof yeah ? whats the weather like in october in Bulgaria?


 basicly yes. the weather is good. rememba ive finished some outdoor grows here


----------



## mr west (Jul 16, 2010)

kool as fish on scooters with flick knives


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 16, 2010)

_"I hope these fill the screen"_

I would expect them too but would question flowering time frame. Have you scrogged outdoor?

My suggestion: If you get to a point where your filled or overflowing, cover them up to induce flowering.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 16, 2010)

why the hell should i do that? soz dude, im not sure i understood u well.


----------



## TearDrop (Jul 16, 2010)

I will be watching this for sure. Great idea Cheetah


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 16, 2010)

yeah I have thought about growing herb on my roof.... but there is really no need for me....


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 16, 2010)

there is need for me mate


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 16, 2010)

exactly why its such a good idea 

Hopefully many other people will learn this lesson as well. It helps cut on cooling costs and rain damages hehehehe


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 17, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> exactly why its such a good idea


 ive neva said its good idea


----------



## mr west (Jul 17, 2010)

I think its a good idea if u have access to ur roof and dont fall off wen feeding em lol. Has google street view been down ur road yet? Theyve been down mine lol


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 17, 2010)

yeah i have the easyest access


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 18, 2010)

Will your plants begin flowering prior to filling the screen or after its filled? I scrogged a roof and still needed secondary support; the plants were introduced to the screen early and over grew the space. The colas then toppled and needed the secondary support (I used a commercial fishing net &#8220;king salmon gear&#8221. Upon another run, I had similar issues and was successful by inducing flowering once the plants had filled the space by covering them. I look forward to seeing what you do and invite you to post a few photos in a "help type" thread that is dedicated to improving the method and understanding of Scrog. Thank you for your support! GL
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/282177-enter-scrog-scroggers-united-post.html
_Little known fact: _Where I live, we have sunlight for nearly 21 hours during summer solstice. Vegetation flourishes here however for most parts of Alaska the growing season is too short for cannabis to flower prior to the cold temperatures return (obviously excluding ruderalis). We Alaskans use improvised methods to induce flowering such as the &#8220;cover up&#8221; method. 
&#8220;Hence the suggestion pertaining to being faced with what to do with a full screen of vegetative plant&#8221;


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 19, 2010)

well, in my climate, the cannabis plants seems to finish in mid-late octomber, which means they start to flower in the beggining of sept. that gives this plants to grow for a month or so till they jump thru stages  my plan is to fill the net as much as possible and to leave the plant to grow up for the last two weeks of their vegetative stage. ive once did indoor scrog with a crappy plant and i wasn't placed with the results. things looks much better in my outdoor attempt (knocking on wood).


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 19, 2010)

so heres another update. plants are filling the net nicely. have to move 3-4 branches in new square of the net every day. enjoy


----------



## mr west (Jul 19, 2010)

looks the bollocks mate ur onna be very happy wen they finish


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2010)

rooftop scrob! = legend

subbed


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> looks the bollocks mate ur onna be very happy wen they finish


 yeah, hope so!


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> rooftop scrob! = legend
> 
> subbed


 woteva that means, thanks lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2010)

hahah doing a grow on your roof and scrogging it is awesome. making you legendry. me n westy were checking out your countries sunshine and its pretty good. should be a good return!

can you see anything of the plants from the ground at all?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 19, 2010)

Roll on brother! Filling looks good!

 What strain are you running? I am keeping a log of scroggables. Im finely tuned on sativas that scrog well, limited however, would love to add one!


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 19, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> Roll on brother! Filling looks good!
> 
> What strain are you running? I am keeping a log of scroggables. Im finely tuned on sativas that scrog well, limited however, would love to add one!


1x sensi Super skunk(soz guys my mistake)  ; 1x nirvana papaya; 2x ak47 sec generation.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 19, 2010)

just did my good night misting on the plants. gorgeous ! ! !


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah doing a grow on your roof and scrogging it is awesome. making you legendry. me n westy were checking out your countries sunshine and its pretty good. should be a good return!
> 
> can you see anything of the plants from the ground at all?


 hehe im legend lmao  wot u mean the ground? the street? nah...lol...its stealth


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2010)

super stealth! nice work bro


----------



## mr west (Jul 19, 2010)

cheese is a supurb scrogger, she grows like a vine


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 19, 2010)

rally? might try dis


----------



## mr west (Jul 20, 2010)

str8 up brother. I saw this pic today wich made me think of u loll


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 20, 2010)

i love this pic


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 20, 2010)

Its stole my eyes.....


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2010)

HAHA its like the old days now cheetah, sorry mr cheetah lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2010)

status quo has been re established...


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2010)

well all we need now is some big hairy girls and we all set lol.......


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 21, 2010)

yeah, cant wait to see buds too, but in the other side, i would like them to grow bigger coz that mean more buds lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2010)

have they all been confirmed as females?


----------



## noxzious (Jul 22, 2010)

loool thats creative bro! Respect!

Noway you could put a dome over them aswel? Keep the temp nice and regulated


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> have they all been confirmed as females?


 i saw tini lil hairs on the aks when they were young. no hairs now on them. the papaya is not confirmed, so i hope the feme fairy will be on my side. skunk plant is feminized


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 23, 2010)

noxzious said:


> loool thats creative bro! Respect!
> 
> Noway you could put a dome over them aswel? Keep the temp nice and regulated


 thanks bro! i water and mist my plants every eve, so the temps arent problem.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 25, 2010)

update comes tomorrow mornin' ppl. jus moved atleast ten branches min ago. misted them pretty plants. im pretty sure that all of them are femes. so yepeee. jus have to wait now.


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2010)

congratulations mate, i was saying to the misses if this suns like this over at cheeters i bet he had to weave bout ten inches into his screen


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 26, 2010)

so heres the update.


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2010)

very cool update needs to be shown bigger lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2010)

sweeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2010)

Im guessing it had rained recently or was u over enthusiastic with the misting gun lol.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 26, 2010)

mr west said:


> Im guessing it had rained recently or was u over enthusiastic with the misting gun lol.


 LMAO !!  its raining like fucker here  still can't figure it out how to put big pics in the posts lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2010)

oh its all fuked up since the new boards, u have to preview ur post b4 u post it and u can get the link to post from the previewd post and jus paste into same insert imeges box and there u go lol.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 26, 2010)

hmmm.... sounds shitty lol


----------



## TPIMP (Jul 26, 2010)

nice grow duuude can't wait to see them flower!!!


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 26, 2010)

TPIMP said:


> nice grow duuude can't wait to see them flower!!!


 thanks dude, me too  >>>>


----------



## kindkush89 (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow man that's just genius.subscribed, I need to see this till the end.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 27, 2010)

heheh thanks buddy! wellcome on board


----------



## kindkush89 (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm currently doing somewhat of a guerilla grow in the woods by my house, some lowryder phenotypes and some sativa bagseed.the lowryders are a week into flowering here in Minnesota.I've never thought of growing on the roof...it sees so much sunlight I can't believe this is the first I've heard of it...what country is this in?


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 27, 2010)

somewhere in eastern Europe


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 27, 2010)

btw im planing to grow autos in my next outdoor grow. ive found some very promising strains.


----------



## jfa916 (Jul 27, 2010)

looking good bro


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 27, 2010)

thanks dude!


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2010)

What autos u got ur eye on cheetah? I was very disapointed with the yeild on the autos i grew and it pissed me off i couldnt keep the good phenos of the ones i did like lol. I still recon u should try a cheese cross of some sort lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2010)

ill second that cheetah, cheese crosses are straight up dank. and theres plenty to choose from now, blue cheese, purple cheese, dairy queen, cherry cheese, check out potpimp.com for clone only crosses


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> What autos u got ur eye on cheetah? I was very disapointed with the yeild on the autos i grew and it pissed me off i couldnt keep the good phenos of the ones i did like lol. I still recon u should try a cheese cross of some sort lol


 deffo will try confidential cheese next year outdoor. how u got ur hands on it mate? out of stock everywhere


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2010)

I must of been lucky wen i got mine. I got em b4 they run out, ive been trying to get some more cuz i never took cuts ffs, i got some la confidential reg seeds tho so maybe ill make my own next season lol


----------



## noxzious (Jul 27, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> btw im planing to grow autos in my next outdoor grow. ive found some very promising strains.


C'mon Cheetah  Spill Zeh Beans


----------



## noxzious (Jul 27, 2010)

Grow some purple kush up there aswell jeeze


----------



## kindkush89 (Jul 27, 2010)

I've heard good things about diesel ryder, and onyx, those will probably be the autoflowering seeds I try next.


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2010)

you can get la cheese seeeds from here mate>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>http://www.herbiespicknmixseeds.com/


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 27, 2010)

thank u very much mate.


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 27, 2010)

that outdoor scrog is awsome


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 27, 2010)

thanks mate. last pics on top of page 7


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> very cool update needs to be shown bigger lol


pagfe bump fopr page 3 lol


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 28, 2010)

i love the first pic. migty 2x1 scrog(metric unit system lol)


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 28, 2010)

update ppl. enjoy
westie, its ur turn


----------



## bud nugbong (Jul 28, 2010)

awsome stuff man, when the tops start growing up like that do you pull them under and to the side some more or do u just let them grow up and through the screen?


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 28, 2010)

thanks man. at this point ill put them into another hole of the net every time its needed. my plan is to let them grow up for another week or so. jus to fill the net a lil bit more.


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2010)

Anything else i can do for you?


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 28, 2010)

i fuken did it  >>>>


----------



## noxzious (Jul 28, 2010)

nice bro  lots of growth


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 28, 2010)

BEFORE









AFTER



first pic from 0714 sec pic from 0728
god bless bio bizz fish mix. feeding every second watering. with 4-5ml/2 liters of water


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 28, 2010)

lookin good.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 28, 2010)

thank u mate  so much growth for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## kindkush89 (Jul 28, 2010)

So biobizz is all you're using right now?


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 28, 2010)

yeah, and the soil is my magical mix of shits


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 28, 2010)

getting it done!

Great work... that will work out wonderfully!


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 28, 2010)

well see...in late oct


----------



## kindkush89 (Jul 29, 2010)

I also use a little bit of biobizz, along with a few humboldt nutes and happy frog soil.which types of animal shit ya got mixed up in there?I wanna make my own soil like that


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 29, 2010)

gravel, wooden filings, cali worm castings, some perlite and good quallity soil. oh, and some rusty metal pieces


----------



## victhaog (Jul 30, 2010)

now thats a guerrilla grow haha. thats sick dude never seen something like this before.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 30, 2010)

thanks dude, im doin my best


----------



## noxzious (Jul 30, 2010)

Update?


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this not an update enough?? looking great dude, puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## growace (Jul 30, 2010)

Can't say about the Stealth, if so or not. But, you look like you can really grow weed LOL.
You have the experience. Harvest will be hell, in a good way.
Gl


----------



## Murdaholic69 (Jul 30, 2010)

Yo cheetah
one word to describe this grow: sexy. you don't have to travel five miles on foot to get to your babies. Scrog which I'm a big fan of, haven't done it but everybody seems to get good yields. Its funny I've thought of and actually tried this but wasnt anywhere too good on da roof. Very nicely done. Wonder what underneith the screen looks like. I always thought u could get perfectly good green out of dirt, hydro too volatile. hows the Nrvana papaya doin? Id like to get some of that.
good job bro


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 31, 2010)

growace said:


> Can't say about the Stealth, if so or not. But, you look like you can really grow weed LOL.
> You have the experience. Harvest will be hell, in a good way.
> Gl


 thanks mate >>>


Murdaholic69 said:


> Yo cheetah
> one word to describe this grow: sexy. Wonder what underneith the screen looks like. I always thought u could get perfectly good green out of dirt, hydro too volatile. hows the Nrvana papaya doin? Id like to get some of that.
> good job bro


 thanks mate. ill take a pic today to show ya wots under the screen. the nirvana papaya is the most beautiful growin plant ive eva seen.


----------



## noxzious (Jul 31, 2010)

mr west said:


> is this not an update enough?? looking great dude, puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>


damn im inpatient, it felt like 3 weeks ago cheetz


----------



## thebugslaaaa (Jul 31, 2010)

lookin steller man...will stay tuned...I always give props to people growing in non friendly MJ places such as norcal!!! although I have no idea what the Bulgarian governments view is on the subject haha keep up the good work and stay stealth/safe my friend...


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 2, 2010)

update. enjoy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2010)

epic! love the up skirt shot.


----------



## noxzious (Aug 2, 2010)

lovin it cheetah 

look at that spikey mofo!


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh boy they filling out the screen beautifuly man


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 2, 2010)

yes, that wot they are supposed to do  gonna bring some more bio bizz shit for the ladies later


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 2, 2010)

noxzious said:


> lovin it cheetah
> 
> look at that spikey mofo!


 scuse me.... i prefer ladies, not mofukas


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 2, 2010)

lookin good and filling out nicely.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Aug 2, 2010)

so?????.....def. 100% female??? looks fkn awesome....wish i had a kick ass roof!!!! guess ill have to settle for the kick ass basement


----------



## Jamexican (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice have your outdoor plants started flowering yet!


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 3, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> so?????.....def. 100% female??? looks fkn awesome....wish i had a kick ass roof!!!! guess ill have to settle for the kick ass basement


 yes they are confirmed femes. thanks 


brickedup417 said:


> lookin good and filling out nicely.


 thank u mate >>> 


Jamexican said:


> Nice have your outdoor plants started flowering yet!


nah, still not. in my climate, they use to start flower in the beggining of sept


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 3, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> update. enjoy


 bump for the new page lol


----------



## honkeytown (Aug 3, 2010)

lookin real nice homie...fillin out nice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 3, 2010)

sup Mr Cheetah, so when you expect they'll be done?? if their going into flower now some time bout november ish?


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 3, 2010)

honkeytown said:


> lookin real nice homie...fillin out nice


 thanks dude 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup Mr Cheetah, so when you expect they'll be done?? if their going into flower now some time bout november ish?


 if they star to flower in the end of august, they will finish in late oct. 8-9 weeks of flowerin.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 3, 2010)

well may it be an indian summer for you mr!!


----------



## kindkush89 (Aug 3, 2010)

Do you get frost there in BG?I'm scared to have plants go that long here in Minnesota.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 3, 2010)

where i said im from bg??


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> So basicly they have to finish off on the roof yeah ? whats the weather like in october in Bulgaria?


 oh yeah, it wasnt me lol


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 3, 2010)

so yes, we have frost here. hope it wont come till november. i also think that when its cold, there is some extra "juice" , added to the buds .but the frost is bad.


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah begin_of_the_skype_highlighting*****end_of_the_skype_highlighting said:


> oh yeah, it wasnt me lol


sorry mate


----------



## TPIMP (Aug 3, 2010)

exposed lol


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 4, 2010)

mr west said:


> sorry mate


 no worries mate


----------



## mr west (Aug 4, 2010)

someone would of dropped u init sooner or laters lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>> here have some psychosis n hash


----------



## kindkush89 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sorry man...I was only curious.winter here in Minnesota sucks


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 4, 2010)

aaaah.... here comes the rain


----------



## mr west (Aug 4, 2010)

rain rain go away, come again another day


----------



## Murdaholic69 (Aug 4, 2010)

Can't get enough of the roof shot, Looks high up, no pun intended. Reminds me of Spain


----------



## Murdaholic69 (Aug 4, 2010)

so did you top or FIM or something? or just let it grow ffull speed so it can fill the screen?


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 4, 2010)

the plants were toped before i puted the screen


----------



## stickyicky666 (Aug 4, 2010)

very nice, like the idea, them ladies have some huge trunks! lol


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 5, 2010)

thanks mate


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 5, 2010)

so did it quit rainiing mr.Cheetah


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 5, 2010)

yes, it stoped. was rainin jus for the night. i love rain. plants seems to love it too


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 5, 2010)

i think weve had 1 day of rain all summer but ive had bad winds lately


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 5, 2010)

ur plants are supported, so i dont see any problems for u.


----------



## DUBS Doobious (Aug 5, 2010)

Whatever man just dont go and hurt yourself fall'n off that roof. 
We dont want any hospitalized RUI members.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 5, 2010)

don't worry mate. i have easy access


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 11, 2010)

just did my last training on the screen. fillin out nicely....  update tomoz mornin' lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2010)

u not gonna try 100% of the screen? Cant wait for this to start showing sexy bits


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 11, 2010)

well, its impossible lol  70% is still good eh?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 11, 2010)

just stumbled across this......subbed never grown any of those strains so im interested


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 11, 2010)

ok ppl heres the update  i really love them ladies


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 11, 2010)

tha pics look great, i realy like the last shott...looks kick arse


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 11, 2010)

thank u man. the nearest plant is the super skunk. the lsted plant is prozak lol. was grown really late. its a month old maybe now and its a girl


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2010)

its on and poppin now cheetah bro! ditto bout the last shot looks like your going to have a green carpet man


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks like every stoners dream...  so when you smokin me out? ;p


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2010)

fucking sweeeeeet!


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 12, 2010)

haha, thanks guys


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2010)

nowere is two month gonna feel like 6 but on ur roof cheetah. ROll on october eh?


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 12, 2010)

yeah, end of october.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 12, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> ok ppl heres the update  i really love them ladies


bump bump lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2010)

bump it real good


----------



## honkeytown (Aug 12, 2010)

youre killin it buddy!!!


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 12, 2010)

heh, i jus got my third green bar lol


----------



## TopShelfComatose (Aug 12, 2010)

a rooftop of marijuana... i love it. those stalks are fuckin massive thick!


----------



## kronic1989 (Aug 12, 2010)

Great work Cheetah, Nice scrog you got goin on there . Loving the rooftop placement. +


----------



## MediMary (Aug 12, 2010)

Im loving it


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 12, 2010)

thanks guys! cant fuken wait for those ladies to start makin buds. cheers! im goin to sleep lol :mrgreen


----------



## mr.swishas&herb (Aug 12, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> thanks guys! cant fuken wait for those ladies to start makin buds. cheers! im goin to sleep lol :mrgreen


 ya that is amazing man keep breaking walls! + rep


----------



## spiderweber420 (Aug 12, 2010)

Look, there's a little slice of heaven right there on mr cheetahs roof. That shit is awesome dude.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 13, 2010)

its hot like hell here...


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 13, 2010)

hell of a reason for editing


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2010)

Well ur roofs looking sexy and im stoned so ur pics is the only way i could get up there lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 13, 2010)

looking good man really good. gonna be doing a mini scrog in a few months for shits and giggles. REP+


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 13, 2010)

yeah, u gotta try this shit man. good luck


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 13, 2010)

just finished with the feeding and the nighty night bath for the ladies up on my roof. im in loooooooove  oh, westie, i was over enthusiastic this time mate


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Aug 13, 2010)

Lookin sweet!


bb57


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 13, 2010)

thank u dude! u have nice ladies too  >>>


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Aug 13, 2010)

They look that way cause like us, you spoil them with love and care,,,,,,,,,,,

Stealthy sumagun you,,,,,,


bb57


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 13, 2010)

thats the way it should be done - with love and care.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 14, 2010)

damn, second day of hell here....


----------



## mr west (Aug 15, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> damn, second day of hell here....


hell ina good way?


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey, Mr. Cheetah!

Let's go fishing


bb57


----------



## kindkush89 (Aug 16, 2010)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> Hey, Mr. Cheetah!
> 
> Let's go fishing
> 
> ...



yo man what effect does this have if any?just a little extra fish shit or what lol...


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Aug 16, 2010)

kindkush89 said:


> yo man what effect does this have if any?just a little extra fish shit or what lol...



Fresh Sushi.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 17, 2010)

lol i personally use dead fishes lol... bio bizz fish mix


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Aug 17, 2010)

^^^^^ live Bait gets the BIG ones,,,,,,


----------



## gfreeman (Aug 17, 2010)

CONFRUZZLED. what?! are u guys talking about? i though this was a cupcake baking site. lmao


----------



## Murdaholic69 (Aug 17, 2010)

effin A Mr.cheeta can't wait to see what that giant screen looks like covered with bud. I hope its able to support the weight 
nicely done hermano


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 17, 2010)

hehehe. pls when someone rep me to type his/her name to rep back


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 17, 2010)

gfreeman said:


> CONFRUZZLED. what?! are u guys talking about? i though this was a cupcake baking site. lmao


 didnt undastood shit mate sorry lol


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 18, 2010)

another day in hell here in eastern europe lol . havent rained from 10 days i guess . fuk shit. lol  jus added some original bat shit to my soil and watered the plants with the usual dose of fish mix shit. maybe the phosphorus will tell the ladies to start budding, coz i cant wait anymore


----------



## noxzious (Aug 18, 2010)

loool bat shit

i repped u! rep me dude

 1 love roof forest man


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 18, 2010)

rep commin right bak lol  cheers mate, glad u like it. update in friday maybe.


----------



## noxzious (Aug 18, 2010)

Sweet ! ! !


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 18, 2010)

btw im now officially into the magic shrooms bizznizzzzzz lol waitin for my *Small Mexican shit to grow lol
*


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 18, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> btw im now officially into the magic shrooms bizznizzzzzz lol waitin for my *Small Mexican shit to grow lol
> *


hell yeah man, shrooms are hella fun


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Aug 19, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> btw im now officially into the magic shrooms bizznizzzzzz lol waitin for my *Small Mexican shit to grow lol
> *


Oh man, rotflmao X 10,,,,,,,,,

I can't comment, but I'm just dyin here,,,,,,,,,,,

bb57


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2010)

Cheers for the rep+ cheets mate wil return wen i can>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 20, 2010)

hahahha stoner on roof + shrooms = hahahahah thud. stay safe bro


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 20, 2010)

ya im tryin lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2010)

updates????


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 21, 2010)

patience lol


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 25, 2010)

hello fellas, been a while with no updates..... just to remind u that the net size is 2X1 meters 

so the skunk and the lil lsted prozak started makin hair tuffs bout a week ago. no signs of buds on the aks and the papaya.


----------



## kindkush89 (Aug 25, 2010)

Damn those are lookin good


----------



## Antny420 (Aug 25, 2010)

I have the same shorts...Nice canopy that shit looks tight


----------



## trichlone fiend (Aug 25, 2010)

...smack my grandmaw! ...this man is scrog'n on his f'n ROOF! +rep!


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 25, 2010)

bump the pics for the new page lol


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 25, 2010)

damn looks like your roof is the place to be...it would be kick a$$ to just chill up there smoking and checkin out the ladies


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks guys! 
@brickedup: yeah, thats exactly what i love to do


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2010)

Thats a special roof that is mate but i canny rep ya back yet cuz i need to whore some more lol


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 25, 2010)

haha, same here man >>> im out, gotta go to sleep


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Aug 25, 2010)

I was just wondering how your grow was going the other day. Looks like everything is coming together nicely.


----------



## noxzious (Aug 25, 2010)

Holy heaven sweet mary buds!  

Them babies turned into right big bitches !


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice journal and fantastic grow area. Much better than having solar panels on your roof!!!

Good luck with the flowering, hopefully you are not getting as much rain as we are in The Netherlands....I have 2 inches of water sitting on my roof terrace and growing, and puddles inside my patio door...grr. 

Peace out,

DST


----------



## Knickers (Aug 26, 2010)

Haha such a cool grow, looks like it's coming along nicely.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 26, 2010)

looking good cheetah......bring on the buds and hopefully lots of porn lol.

i would rep you but it wont let me lol....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> so heres the update.


back to rain again  girls look happy enough though!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2010)

scratch that RIu went all crazy on me for a second lol long live the sun!


----------



## mr west (Aug 26, 2010)

just a second?? it fuks me bout all the time lol. Cheetah have u had any of this rain as far east as u r?


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 26, 2010)

nah, no rain from 3 weeks


----------



## mr west (Aug 26, 2010)

How often do u give em a drink then every day?


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 26, 2010)

yep, every day


----------



## purplehazin (Aug 27, 2010)

lookin real good my man, keep it goin'


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 27, 2010)

thanks purp!


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2010)

any close up pics of the sexy lady parts cheets?


----------



## whats ittoyabub (Aug 27, 2010)

ur setup is sick bro, how hard is it to go up and down


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 27, 2010)

not hard at all. i have a balcony on my rooftop


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> any close up pics of the sexy lady parts cheets?


 shame, but i still dont have a good camera... spent all my money on my pc lol damn good parts are expensive


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 29, 2010)

so the fall is commin. yesterday it was like 30 degr, now its 20 lol. still no buds on the aks and the papaya.


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> so the fall is commin. yesterday it was like 30 degr, now its 20 lol. still no buds on the aks and the papaya.


damn i live up in the mountains in nor cal and it started getting cooler here to.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 29, 2010)

hope my aks and the papaya will start buddin asap, coz i dont wanna have to get them inside for the nights.... it will be almost imposible to get them out the net.


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 29, 2010)

how many weeks do you think you have left of outside grow time left?


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 29, 2010)

fuk knows mate its diff every year. two years ago i was forced to bring the plants inside for the nights all oct. but last year it was cool to left them on the roof. the shitty thing is that its scrog grow now and i cant jus get them off the net for the nights... oh well, ill let the mother nature to take care. jah bless


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2010)

cant u make a cannopy to cover the plants for 12 hrs a day, itll speed up the budding?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 29, 2010)

mr west said:


> cant u make a cannopy to cover the plants for 12 hrs a day, itll speed up the budding?


good idea westy.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 29, 2010)

Haha, this is brilliant, fair play that fellow!


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2010)

Thats my goood idea for the week lol. I dont normaly have them this early in the week lol.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 29, 2010)

my shrooms will be ready in a few days lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 30, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> my shrooms will be ready in a few days lol


good luck with that mate lol


----------



## purplehazin (Sep 8, 2010)

Any updates Cheetah? How's the weather?


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2010)

have u eaten all ur shrooms and have locked urself away cuz ur trippin ur tits off???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2010)

hahahh stuck to the carpet by paisley monsters!?!?!!?


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Sep 9, 2010)

nah, ive decided not to eat this shit. gave em to my mate.


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2010)

didnt u fancy them in the end? or was u too scared?


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Sep 10, 2010)

careful, not scared lol got my biobizz bloom shit couple of days ago.


----------



## Knickers (Sep 10, 2010)

Shroom season ended here last month... I've still got an ounce or so left 

Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2010)

bring on the pictures>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Sep 10, 2010)

oh well...been so busy and stoned last couple of weeks  gotta update the journal in sunday i promise


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Sep 10, 2010)

Pinky swear?


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Sep 10, 2010)

da fuk ??!


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 10, 2010)

waiting for sunday pics....


----------



## Antny420 (Sep 13, 2010)

Me too..........


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2010)

Bummping for some pics budddy>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 13, 2010)

i think he forgot...


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Sep 14, 2010)

nah, my sis is not here to take pics with her fone and my nokia 1208 dont have camera. sorry...


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> nah, my sis is not here to take pics with her fone and my nokia 1208 dont have camera. sorry...


u have a sister??? I dunno why i always thought of u as an only child lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2010)

come on cheets man get up there and sketch us a pic like they do in the courts! pencils or graphite! hahah jks


----------



## purplehazin (Sep 19, 2010)

Update!? Come on man you're leavin us hangin'


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2010)

dude i could have got on a plane to bulgaria and took pics for you by now lol


----------



## Antny420 (Sep 20, 2010)

Dead Thread


----------



## mr west (Sep 20, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude i could have got on a plane to bulgaria and took pics for you by now lol


wouldnt that be an adventure lol, u should do it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2010)

hahah totally i just need to triangulate his address from the trajectory of the mountains in the background of the photos and were ON!!!!


----------



## beginnerGmike (Oct 6, 2010)

any updates?


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> hello fellas, been a while with no updates..... just to remind u that the net size is 2X1 meters
> 
> so the skunk and the lil lsted prozak started makin hair tuffs bout a week ago. no signs of buds on the aks and the papaya.


c'om Mr Cheetah man whats the crack?


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 6, 2010)

Shit probably looks dank as hell now, lol. Wish we could get some updated pictures!


----------



## canadian lst (Oct 7, 2010)

Doesnt the roof heat up and make the plants droop at all?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2010)

bet their a kanny size now


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 7, 2010)

nicely done im excited to see some buds..


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 24, 2010)

HdhdBsjshdhhc


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 24, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> HdhdBsjshdhhc


^ What he said

Updates?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2010)

im seriously considering just drawing some pics in ms paint


----------

